# HDMI/VGA adaptation



## Ryan Albrecht (Jan 4, 2017)

Trying to go from an HDMI dvd player to a VGA projector to be able to project in the auditorium. I purchased an adapter to go from HDMI to VGA, but it cuts out very quickly. 

Has anyone tried to do this? Did I just buy a cheap one?


----------



## MNicolai (Jan 4, 2017)

You probably won't have much luck. The HDMI connection on the DVD player is going to try to negotiate an HDCP content protection handshake that your VGA receiver won't be able to to reply to.

Not going to say it can't be done because HDCP's been hacked for a number of years now but that it works for amount and then stops sounds precisely like an HDCP content protection issue.


----------



## Amiers (Jan 4, 2017)

I agree, you will have to use a different form of signal to get to the projector.

If you let us know what equipment you have we could figure seomthing out.


----------



## themuzicman (Jan 4, 2017)

Check out what version of HDCP your projector is using, Startech makes a few HDCP compliant HDMI to VGA adapters for certain HDCP revisions. HDFury kits also promise to fix any HDCP issues, but come at a premium.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jan 4, 2017)

Yes, the HDFury basically turns the signal from digital to analog, which is how it can deal without HDCP, and is exactly what you need.


----------



## EdSavoie (Jan 5, 2017)

ruinexplorer said:


> Yes, the HDFury basically turns the signal from digital to analog, which is how it can deal without HDCP, and is exactly what you need.



Turning the signal to analog isn't the issue, it's the need for circuitry / coding to send an appropriate response to the HDCP query, which in the context of full quality playback isn't supposed to exist, but does given the cracking of the master key.


----------



## microstar (Jan 5, 2017)

Or use an old DVD player with component video output, then convert to VGA.


----------



## Evans Poulos (Jan 5, 2017)

Or rip the vob files off to computer and play them. Which is my current approach.


----------



## MikeJ (Jan 7, 2017)

What is a DVD Player?


----------



## EdSavoie (Jan 7, 2017)

MikeJ said:


> What is a DVD Player?



Heh heh, just five years ago that was "What is a VHS player?"


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jan 7, 2017)

EdSavoie said:


> Turning the signal to analog isn't the issue, it's the need for circuitry / coding to send an appropriate response to the HDCP query, which in the context of full quality playback isn't supposed to exist, but does given the cracking of the master key.



Prior to the Analog Sunset, the consumer DVD players had both digital and analog outputs. If HDCP was not detected on the digital side of things, thus the HDMI connection not being able to pass the video to the display, then the consumer could still use the analog output (component) and have a standard definition version play. Now that DVD players no longer are required to have both digital and analog outputs, you need a device like HDFury which can replicate that older process. It has been awhile since I looked at that product, but I believe that it cannot produce the analog signal in the HD resolution. Instead, it will require the display to scale to its native resolution. Not that it matters much since DVD is not HD natively.


----------

